# Chrisley Knows Best



## afsweet

http://www.usanetwork.com/chrisleyknowsbest 

Did anyone catch the premiere on Tuesday? I think this is my new favorite show. Todd is hilarious, and it's pretty entertaining to see how his family interacts.


----------



## Ladybug09

stephc005 said:


> http://www.usanetwork.com/chrisleyknowsbest
> 
> Did anyone catch the premiere on Tuesday? I think this is my new favorite show. Todd is hilarious, and it's pretty entertaining to see how his family interacts.



Everytime I see the the commercials all I can think is this man is gay and his wife is his beard. He is very effeminate and flamboyant for man.


----------



## afsweet

Ladybug09 said:


> Everytime I see the the commercials all I can think is this man is gay and his wife is his beard. He is very effeminate and flamboyant for man.


 
Yes he's definitely flamboyant, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's gay. Of course he denies it, but I don't care one way or the other. He's funny, so I'll continue watching. Even my DH enjoyed the show.


----------



## dooneybaby

Seriously? Another "reality" show out of Atlanta?
Is Atlanta the only place they can find crazy people?


----------



## dooneybaby

stephc005 said:


> Yes he's definitely flamboyant, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's gay. Of course he denies it, but I don't care one way or the other. He's funny, so I'll continue watching. Even my DH enjoyed the show.


I hope this doesn't end up being another case of people living the "rich" life and filing for bankruptcy in a few years!


----------



## afsweet

dooneybaby said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being another case of people living the "rich" life and filing for bankruptcy in a few years!


 
Actually I've read reports online that say Todd had already filed for bankruptcy prior to his show even premiering! That makes it even more interesting to see how this will pan out. No doubt him and his family spend lavishly...


----------



## tomz_grl

dooneybaby said:


> Seriously? Another "reality" show out of Atlanta?
> Is Atlanta the only place they can find crazy people?


 
Hence why Beiber's renting in Buckhead...  We definitely have our fair share of crazy folks here.


----------



## Charles

Wait...I thought this show was fake.

*edit*

I guess it's not.  I could have sworn I heard it was a "fake" reality show.  I've seen the first ep and it's pretty funny.


----------



## junqueprincess

Charles said:


> Wait...I thought this show was fake.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I guess it's not.  I could have sworn I heard it was a "fake" reality show.  I've seen the first ep and it's pretty funny.



I just found out too, I really thought it was pretend-lol!


----------



## suncitystyle

dooneybaby said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being another case of people living the "rich" life and filing for bankruptcy in a few years!




He already filed for bankruptcy in 2012, he's $45 million in the hole!  I read the court may order him to turn over all of his designer clothing since he lied in his assets list claiming only $600 worth of clothing. The trustee saw the previews of the show and him bragging about the hundreds of thousands dollar shopping sprees.

He really must be in deep now, he even just put up his mansion for sale today. This show really backfired on him, I bet he's kicking himself. It's hilarious though, I really enjoy the show!! 

On his bankruptcy: http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20794568,00.html


----------



## originallyxelle

Kid scenes seem too fake but he's funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

originallyxelle said:


> Kid scenes seem too fake but he's funny.



He is freaking hilarious!

The oldest daughter looks  a bit anorexic/too skinny. She looks older than the Mom.


----------



## AECornell

I'm watching this now.

Grayson is HILARIOUS. "You can tell me but I'll probably be bored." "Let's go to Hooters. I want to see hot girls." What is he like 4?

That guy is totally gay. But he's southern and probably super Christian, which means he can never be gay.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I'm watching this now.
> 
> Grayson is HILARIOUS. "You can tell me but I'll probably be bored." "Let's go to Hooters. I want to see hot girls." What is he like 4?
> 
> *That guy is totally gay. But he's southern and probably super Christian, which means he can never be gay.*



That's quite offensive to Christians and Southerners...
He just may be someone in denial about his sexuality, him and his wife may have an understanding , who knows.....I find that a lot of the men who are in denial about their sexuality, tend to have a bunch of kids as if that proves their masculinity.

Did you hear Grayson say, "yes! Now my pee pee can breathe!" Hilarious.


----------



## AECornell

I grew up in the south and know lots of very southern religious men who have or have had quite the closeted life. I'm speaking from experience.



Ladybug09 said:


> That's quite offensive to Christians and Southerners...
> He just may be someone in denial about his sexuality, him and his wife may have an understanding , who knows.....I find that a lot of the men who are in denial about their sexuality, tend to have a bunch of kids as if that proves their masculinity.
> 
> Did you hear Grayson say, "yes! Now my pee pee can breathe!" Hilarious.


----------



## Ladybug09

AECornell said:


> I grew up in the south and know lots of very southern religious men who have or have had quite the closeted life. I'm speaking from experience.



So did I and so am I. It was a big generalization, but it doesn't just exist in the South.


----------



## coconutsboston

I think this is my new favorite show!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The daddy is zesty!


----------



## pquiles

Saw a bit of this tonight.  I thought it was a funny show.  Especially when he places boots on his son's car.


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybug09 said:


> That's quite offensive to Christians and Southerners...
> He just may be someone in denial about his sexuality, him and his wife may have an understanding , who knows.....I find that a lot of the men who are in denial about their sexuality, tend to have a bunch of kids as if that proves their masculinity.
> 
> Did you hear Grayson say, "yes! Now my pee pee can breathe!" Hilarious.


It don't think it's offensive at all. As a matter of fact, much of what AECornell says rings very true (and I'm a Christian).
Grayson could have the desire to be with another man, but he just doesn't act on that desire. He doesn't have to be in denial, he may just be trying to suppress those feelings.
Of course, we don't know if he's gay.
Traditionally, much of the South is very conservative, culturally and religiously. Where do you think the term Bible Belt came from?

Anyway, getting away from the subject of religion, what is up with Grayson's upper torso? Does he walk around with hunched up shoulders or does he slightly hunch his back?
The way he walks drives me crazy!


----------



## Ladybug09

dooneybaby said:


> It don't think it's offensive at all. As a matter of fact, much of what AECornell says rings very true (and I'm a Christian).
> Grayson could have the desire to be with another man, but he just doesn't act on that desire. He doesn't have to be in denial, he may just be trying to suppress those feelings.
> Of course, we don't know if he's gay.
> Traditionally, much of the South is very conservative, culturally and religiously. Where do you think the term Bible Belt came from?
> 
> Anyway, getting away from the subject of religion, what is up with Grayson's upper torso? Does he walk around with hunched up shoulders or does he slightly hunch his back?
> The way he walks drives me crazy!



Grayson is the baby/kid Not the father. I understand what u are saying and I stand by my opinion. Also, I didn't say he acted on anything. And honey, I Know where the term Bible Belt comes from. Read my prior post. The end.


----------



## bagsforme

They filed for bankruptcy 2 yrs ago?  They must have just filmed the show, so why are they still spending and living large?

I think the father is hilarious and their little son is funny.  Although I can see him turning into a spoiled intitled teenager.


----------



## Catsandbags

dooneybaby said:


> It don't think it's offensive at all. As a matter of fact, much of what AECornell says rings very true (and I'm a Christian).
> Grayson could have the desire to be with another man, but he just doesn't act on that desire. He doesn't have to be in denial, he may just be trying to suppress those feelings.
> Of course, we don't know if he's gay.
> Traditionally, much of the South is very conservative, culturally and religiously. Where do you think the term Bible Belt came from?
> 
> Anyway, getting away from the subject of religion, what is up with Grayson's upper torso? Does he walk around with hunched up shoulders or does he slightly hunch his back?
> The way he walks drives me crazy!



I think you meant Todd , I think Grayson is the little boy. And yes his posture is horrid... it might be to make him seem thinner / smaller.


----------



## Ladybug09

Catsandbags said:


> I think you meant Todd , I think Grayson is the little boy. And yes his posture is horrid... it might be to make him seem thinner / smaller.



Nah, she was talking about the Dad, Chrisley, he walks with hunched shoulders.


----------



## Catsandbags

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, she was talking about the Dad, Chrisley, he walks with hunched shoulders.



yes I know - he does walk like that. but she kept referring to the dad by the name Grayson , which is i think the youngest boy. Easy mistake to make. I


----------



## Catsandbags

Ladybug09 said:


> Nah, she was talking about the Dad, Chrisley, he walks with hunched shoulders.



just saw your post where you said Grayson is the little boy


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybug09 said:


> Grayson is the baby/kid Not the father. I understand what u are saying and I stand by my opinion. Also, I didn't say he acted on anything. And honey, I Know where the term Bible Belt comes from. Read my prior post. The end.


My sincere apologies. I should have said Todd. Please let's keep our discussions cordial and respectful.


----------



## ellacoach

I hate to admit it but this show is my new guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sassys

I watched this for the first time while away on business. The father is hysterical. Deep in the closet, but hey, it's their life.


----------



## Ladybug09

He is freaking hilarious! I watch just for him. But did you guys hear all the gay allusion on the last episode when they went to the gun range.

Peacock, strutting his feathers, flamboyant, and he is a bottom....all this said by the Son in law.


----------



## LianaY

Love the show. Pretty funny. 

By any chance, does anyone know who those monogrammed bed linens are by that they show in their bedrooms on the show?


----------



## Ladybug09

LianaY said:


> Love the show. Pretty funny.
> 
> By any chance, does anyone know who those monogrammed bed linens are by that they show in their bedrooms on the show?



Tweet them. they may be on Twitter and answer you.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I watched this for the first time while away on business. The father is hysterical. Deep in the closet, but hey, it's their life.



i finally caught this show and yes, it is very entertaining and pretty darn funny.  but wow, everyone seems to know that daddy is gay except maybe him.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i finally caught this show and yes, it is very entertaining and pretty darn funny.  but wow, everyone seems to know that daddy is gay except maybe him.



I am sure his beard/wife knows.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> i finally caught this show and yes, it is very entertaining and pretty darn funny.  but wow, everyone seems to know that daddy is gay except maybe him.



He has been asked and answered that he is Not gay and that there is nothing coming out of his closet. Lol


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> He has been asked and answered that he is Not gay and that there is nothing coming out of his closet. Lol



yeah, right.  nobody is fooled by this statement.

but he's very entertaining.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He'd make a good partner with Jessica Simpson's father


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> He'd make a good partner with Jessica Simpson's father


Nah, it would be too difficult to tell them apart!


----------



## cjy

Ladybug09 said:


> He has been asked and answered that he is Not gay and that there is nothing coming out of his closet. Lol


Translation " I'm not ever going to admit it"


----------



## Sassys

Lord, if the son in law ever spills family secrets.


----------



## mytwocents

I think the dad is hilarious, but if I  were the one he owed money and I saw the show and him living it up like he does I would be quite upset. Yea I know he probably put those assets in his wife or his kid's name but still.  


How does one file for bankruptcy 1-2 years ago but then get approved to open their own department store which is what he is trying to do on the show.


----------



## Sassys

mytwocents said:


> I think the dad is hilarious, but if I  were the one he owed money and I saw the show and him living it up like he does I would be quite upset. Yea I know he probably put those assets in his wife or his kid's name but still.
> 
> 
> *How does one file for bankruptcy 1-2 years ago but then get approved to open their own department store which is what he is trying to do on the show.*



I never understand bankruptcy and how people can do it more than once. It always boggles my mind.


----------



## Ladybug09

mytwocents said:


> I think the dad is hilarious, but if I  were the one he owed money and I saw the show and him living it up like he does I would be quite upset. Yea I know he probably put those assets in his wife or his kid's name but still.
> 
> 
> How does one file for bankruptcy 1-2 years ago but then get approved to open their own department store which is what he is trying to do on the show.



The latest news is that they Are going after him.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> The latest news is that they *Are* going after him.



well ... i think they should.  on the RHNJ thread we've all been appalled with how Teresa and Joe got away with what they did for so long and will probably get very light sentences.  this is not so different.  he's thumbing his nose up at his creditors and living the high life.


----------



## Chanel522

I watched a marathon of this the other day to catch up and Todd is hysterical!!  OMG.  When he showed up in that camo outfit to go shooting w Will...lol!!!  

For supposedly having such financial hardships he certainly doesn't seem to be phased by them in any way.  I did read somewhere that Julie is independently wealthy so maybe he knows he has her money to fall back on?


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> I watched a marathon of this the other day to catch up and Todd is hysterical!!  OMG.  When he showed up in that camo outfit to go shooting w Will...lol!!!
> 
> For supposedly having such financial hardships he certainly doesn't seem to be phased by them in any way.  I did read somewhere that Julie is independently wealthy so maybe he knows he has her money to fall back on?



Love this show, hilarious! I went back and watched all the episodes on demand.

After seeing the older son, now I see why he's so rough on the second son. Grayson is hilarious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The oldest son went to rehab and has a biracial baby. Apparently, the mother isn't in the child's life much. I think between this son and the son-in-law, they could write a hella good tell all book!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> The oldest son went to rehab and has a biracial baby. Apparently, the mother isn't in the child's life much. I think between this son and the son-in-law, they could write a hella good tell all book!



No, that is incorrect, the mother IS involved in the child's life, it's their Son who has not been involved in His daughter's life. The Chrisleys have worked with the grand child, Chloe's mother to get part custody to enable Their son to develop a rship with His daughter. So when the Chrisleys have Chloe, their son is allow to see/parent her. As  drug user he would not be able to obtain custody on his own.


----------



## Sassys

Chrisley Knows Best star Kyle Chrisley has bragged about having the most beautiful daughter in the world, Chloe, whose first birthday party will be celebrated on the show next Tuesday night. But the little girls mother likely wont be shown during the episode because her identity has been a closely guarded secret  until now. RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that Kyles baby mama is Angela Victoria Johnson of Iva, South Carolina.

According to court documents obtained by Radar, Kyle, his father, Todd, and mother, Julie, all filed a legitimation suit against Johnson on October 7, 2013, just over nine months after the childs birth. In Georgia, a legitimation suit is a way for a father to establish his parentage of a child born out of wedlock, which is a first step towards assigning child support duties and visitation rights for the dad.

Presumably, it was also intended to help secure the childs appearance on the show, since the Chrisleys filed the suit just a few months before USA Network announced it would air the series.

Specifics of the case are not public, since it is a family court issue, but Radar has learned that both sides were granted a mutual restraining order in October 2013. (As Radar has reported, Kyle has a history of violence, having been arrested for the alleged assault of a woman, not Johnson, on April 7, 2013. The case was later dismissed.)

Then, on February 5 of this year, they established a child support plan and permanent parenting plan. A judge also signed off on Kyles parentage legitimation on that date.

Just a few weeks later, baby Chloe would be thrust into the spotlight as Chrisley Knows Best premiered on March 11.

Johnson bragged about her daughters growing fame in a public Facebook post on April 11, writing My baby is so small here  I love it, famous already! as the caption to a clip of Chloe from Chrisley Knows Best. When friends chimed in asking if it was her baby, she wrote, Yes, thats my baby girl and I love that show too!

Johnsons Facebook page also includes personal photos of the Chrisley family home in Georgia, which she called a castle.

Her profile is wiped of all traces of Kyle, but there are several posts referencing bad ex-boyfriends and relationship issues.

After filming the reality TV show with Kyle, Chloe returned to her mom on April 9, according to a post on Johnsons Facebook page. The show has just been renewed for a second season, but theres no word yet whether Chloe  or Johnson  will appear.


----------



## Sassys

Sorry, Grandma! Chrisley Knows Best&#8217;s Grandma Faye Losing Home Thanks To Son Todd&#8217;s Financial Issues

Chrisley Knows Best viewers have fallen in love with family matriarch Grandma Faye as they watched her dip her toe into the dating pool after her husband&#8217;s death, trying to find a new man at age 69. But she may need to find a new house first.

RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the Alpharetta, Ga., home where she lives just entered foreclosure as part of her son, series star Todd&#8217;s messy bankruptcy proceedings.

According to court documents obtained by Radar, U.S. Bank, National Association and Homebanc Mortgage Loan received permission from the court on Monday, April 21, &#8220;to commence foreclosure proceedings against&#8221; the Alpharetta home where Faye lives and &#8220;obtain possession of the property.&#8221;

Attorneys for the bank said in the filing that they would &#8220;immediately enforce&#8221; the order.

As Radar has reported, U.S. Bank/Homebanc is going after Chrisley because they claim he defaulted on a $362,300 secured loan to the tune of $33,533.38.

Normally, creditors are barred from proceeding in collections and foreclosure against bankrupt debtors, but the bank had asked the court for &#8220;relief from the automatic stay so that [it] may exercise its remedies under the Security Deed and applicable state law.

That permission was granted Monday.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh no about grandmas home!

That are all  tacky for putting the baby out there like that. And I wish media outlets like Radar Online would leave these little kids alone and not post stories like that.


----------



## coconutsboston

I still very much enjoy this show even though much of it is quite contrived.  

How are they still able to drive around in expensive Jags, Mercedes, & Rovers with both their and Grandma Faye's houses foreclosed and being in the midst of bankruptcy proceedings?


----------



## chowlover2

coconutsboston said:


> I still very much enjoy this show even though much of it is quite contrived.
> 
> How are they still able to drive around in expensive Jags, Mercedes, & Rovers with both their and Grandma Faye's houses foreclosed and being in the midst of bankruptcy proceedings?




Yes! Chrisley was on Wendy Williams last week and he said season 3 was going to focus on the Chrisley store he spoke about opening in the first season.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Sorry, Grandma! Chrisley Knows Bests Grandma Faye Losing Home Thanks To Son Todds Financial Issues
> 
> Chrisley Knows Best viewers have fallen in love with family matriarch Grandma Faye as they watched her dip her toe into the dating pool after her husbands death, trying to find a new man at age 69. But she may need to find a new house first.
> 
> RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the Alpharetta, Ga., home where she lives just entered foreclosure as part of her son, series star Todds messy bankruptcy proceedings.
> 
> According to court documents obtained by Radar, U.S. Bank, National Association and Homebanc Mortgage Loan received permission from the court on Monday, April 21, to commence foreclosure proceedings against the Alpharetta home where Faye lives and obtain possession of the property.
> 
> Attorneys for the bank said in the filing that they would immediately enforce the order.
> 
> As Radar has reported, U.S. Bank/Homebanc is going after Chrisley because they claim he defaulted on a $362,300 secured loan to the tune of $33,533.38.
> 
> Normally, creditors are barred from proceeding in collections and foreclosure against bankrupt debtors, but the bank had asked the court for relief from the automatic stay so that [it] may exercise its remedies under the Security Deed and applicable state law.
> 
> That permission was granted Monday.



You would think she'd be able to save her home with the money she prob receives from the show. If not her, then Todd.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> You would think she'd be able to save her home with the money she prob receives from the show. If not her, then Todd.



Not everyone on reality shows get paid. Only the main cast gets paid.


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! Chrisley was on Wendy Williams last week and he said season 3 was going to focus on the Chrisley store he spoke about opening in the first season.


Nothing mentioned about the store so far in the first few episodes.  

Julie has lost a lot of weight this season!


----------



## beantownSugar

I'm very curious about the store plans ... I don't believe it will ever happen


----------



## slang

when did this show start up again?


----------



## michie

IDK, but there are 2 new epis on Hulu.


----------



## coutureinatl

slang said:


> when did this show start up again?



Started last week. They air 2 episodes back to back


----------



## Sassys

Love how Chole told popa buy, when Savannah told her she had candy in her room. 

Its become very fake, but he is still funny as hell.


----------



## lovesbmw

coconutsboston said:


> I still very much enjoy this show even though much of it is quite contrived.
> 
> How are they still able to drive around in expensive Jags, Mercedes, & Rovers with both their and Grandma Faye's houses foreclosed and being in the midst of bankruptcy proceedings?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Julie looks really good


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

In terms of the department store how are they making a living if that fell through? And I adore Chloe


----------



## mcb100

Todd is hysterical, he makes the show so much fun to watch!!


Just out of curiosity because I only watch an episode here or there and don't know any real background on this family---why do they have a reality TV show? Have they done anything famous or succeeded big in anything? Or is it just supposed to be about a show about a family living in the south and they were chosen by the production people? Doesn't matter to me either way---I was just wondering why they were given the TV show, or chosen to do the show. I don't know that much about them. 


The daughter is very pretty, I think Julie's pretty too, they all must have a pretty good hairstylist on board with them because even though they're probably extensions, the light blonde hair is long and flowing and healthy looking. LOL they both have Southern Belle hair, (or Jessica Simpson type hair.) And even though Savannah went way shorter, I still like her hair. The makeup is very on point as well, and gets an A in my book.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> Todd is hysterical, he makes the show so much fun to watch!!
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity because I only watch an episode here or there and don't know any real background on this family---why do they have a reality TV show? Have they done anything famous or succeeded big in anything? Or is it just supposed to be about a show about a family living in the south and they were chosen by the production people? Doesn't matter to me either way---I was just wondering why they were given the TV show, or chosen to do the show. I don't know that much about them.
> 
> 
> The daughter is very pretty, I think Julie's pretty too, they all must have a pretty good hairstylist on board with them because even though they're probably extensions, the light blonde hair is long and flowing and healthy looking. LOL they both have Southern Belle hair, (or Jessica Simpson type hair.) And even though Savannah went way shorter, I still like her hair. The makeup is very on point as well, and gets an A in my book.



I recall he said in an interview a producer (can't recall how she knew about them), told him he was hysterical and would he like to do an "audition" he used a different reality show term. They love his family dynamics and 2 weeks later they were filming. He explained it on Wendy.

I agree they do have the best hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Todd just throws shade like an old school queen!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Todd just throws shade like an old school queen!!!!



Yup! So does Nanny!


----------



## coconutsboston

Nanny's Air BNB is so hilarious! As is Todd's reaction!


----------



## Cat2015

This show is a hoot !   But can anyone explain who are the Chrisleys and what do they do ?     and why they have a reality tv show ?


----------



## coconutsboston

Bless Julie's heart, but she must have bought the market on those Calvin Klein button ups!  It's been going on for 3 seasons now, I HAD to say it!


----------



## Sassys

Todd said on Wendy Williams, they would show more about their store this season, yet it is NEVER mentioned. Me thinks, there is no store.


----------



## mcb100

^^I know, Julie seems like the sweetest thing and I like her brightly colored button ups, but that's like all she wears, ever....lol in almost every episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Todd said on Wendy Williams, they would show more about their store this season, yet it is NEVER mentioned. Me thinks, there is no store.



oh girl there isn't a store.  There was a story about it online.  Basically they don't have the kind of money they are portraying


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> oh girl there isn't a store.  There was a story about it online.  Basically they don't have the kind of money they are portraying



Oh. I didn't think they did because of down sizing the house, but didn't know there wasn't a store. Also since the kids are going off to college I wonder how they are going to keep the show going.


----------



## coconutsboston

There's definitely no store.  There are a couple of venues close to where they live, as well as a few in Atlanta proper where it could have been tested, but nothing has been done.  It's almost as if they threw it out there and completely forgot about it.  

Todd used to have a real estate company, but I think that's kaput too.


----------



## coconutsboston

Good lawd, the way Todd was carrying on about getting Botox injections!  He acts as if it's painful like a vajay wax.


----------



## coutureinatl

This article says Todd is working on a late night show and spinoff so my guess is that the family is now making their money from the show(s) and appearances.


----------



## Sassys

New season tonight!


----------



## simone72

Oh well, I posted this in another thread since it was too old to update and i didn't know how to by pass that, so excited too see tonights episode in London with the whole family! They are truly fun to watch nice to see a family show away from all of the housewives drama.


----------



## bagsforme

So glad this show is back on.  Love him.  I giggle the whole time watching.  The things he says.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't figure out what they do for a living?  There isn't a store or a real estate company.


----------



## simone72

Episode was cute! So overprotective the whole family was running away from him on the London trip.
His mother is hilarious he is so blessed to have her around and they even brought their granddaughter with them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> Episode was cute! So overprotective the whole family was running away from him on the London trip.
> His mother is hilarious he is so blessed to have her around and they even brought their granddaughter with them!



didn't they adopt the granddaughter?


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't they adopt the granddaughter?



No. The son is allowed to see Chloe when she is with the grandparents, the chrisleys. Otherwise the mother still has custody also. Their son is not allowed to be with a child by himself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> No. The son is allowed to see Chloe when she is with the grandparents, the chrisleys. Otherwise the mother still has custody also. Their son is not allowed to be with a child by himself.



ok.. the last time I read/heard was Todd and his wife had custody.

the mom isn't any more stable than the son it seems


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> ok.. the last time I read/heard was Todd and his wife had custody.
> 
> the mom isn't any more stable than the son it seems



I've read recent articles where they share custody with the Mom, but heck, they very well could have full custody now.


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Episode was cute! So overprotective the whole family was running away from him on the London trip.
> His mother is hilarious he is so blessed to have her around and they even brought their granddaughter with them!


 
Scene where they are leaving for airport was so fake. You can clearly see there was nothing in those suitcases.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ok.. *the last time I read/heard was Todd and his wife had custody.*
> 
> the mom isn't any more stable than the son it seems


 
That is what I heard as well. In order for the son to be in her life, they had to have shared custody with the mother; but now the son is not speaking to them, so I am not sure if he sees Chloe.

Wonder if the oldest daughter is still married. They never show her husband anymore.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Scene where they are leaving for airport was so fake. You can clearly see there was nothing in those suitcases.


The little girl is in none of the early scenes nor is she on the bus tour, but randomly shows up "the next day" in the hotel room.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> The little girl is in none of the early scenes nor is she on the bus tour, but randomly shows up "the next day" in the hotel room.


 
She was in the fake scene of them leaving the house to go to the airport; but I also was saying "where is Chloe", on the bus tour. Maybe they had a babysitter come with them. When they went to Los Angeles, she seemed to have disappeared and reappear as well.

Also, I noticed I have never seen the Grandmother interact with Chloe.

Also, what happened to the dog, they had in season 1? The show is really becoming fake now. It's still funny, but clearly fake.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't figure out what they do for a living?  There isn't a store or a real estate company.


 
Which is so weird, because when he was on Wendy, she asked him about the store, and he said last season, they will cover the store.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> She was in the fake scene of them leaving the house to go to the airport; but I also was saying "where is Chloe", on the bus tour. Maybe they had a babysitter come with them. When they went to Los Angeles, she seemed to have disappeared and reappear as well.
> 
> Also, I noticed I have never seen the Grandmother interact with Chloe.
> 
> Also, what happened to the dog, they had in season 1? The show is really becoming fake now. It's still funny, but clearly fake.


Come to think of it, I've never see Nanny Faye interact with Chloe either.  I agree though, although it is still pretty hilarious, the show is obviously more fake than ever.  

What happened to Todd's own spin off show?  IIRC, they even aired a few episodes before it disappeared.


----------



## uhpharm01

coconutsboston said:


> Come to think of it, I've never see Nanny Faye interact with Chloe either.  I agree though, although it is still pretty hilarious, the show is obviously more fake than ever.
> 
> What happened to Todd's own spin off show?  IIRC, they even aired a few episodes before it disappeared.



I'm wondering the same thing 

I just saw him on the Steve Harvey show today.


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> The oldest son went to rehab and has a biracial baby. Apparently, the mother isn't in the child's life much. I think between this son and the son-in-law, they could write a hella good tell all book!



deleted posted


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Which is so weird, because when he was on Wendy, she asked him about the store, and he said last season, they will cover the store.



I spend a good deal of time in atl with people who are in the know and I had never heard of them at all and neither had my friends


----------



## uhpharm01

New-New said:


> I spend a good deal of time in atl with people who are in the know and I had never heard of them at all and neither had my friends



Oh wow


----------



## coconutsboston

New-New said:


> I spend a good deal of time in atl with people who are in the know and I had never heard of them at all and neither had my friends


Even with their show, I don't know of many people...or really anyone in Atlanta who knows who they are.  

I wonder what their story is really going to be if they renew for another season - their 2 middle kids are in college now.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Even with their show, I don't know of many people...or really anyone in Atlanta who knows who they are.
> 
> I wonder what their story is really going to be if they renew for another season - their 2 middle kids are in college now.



Well it seems they got Savannah and Chase a fake apartment, since I am sure they are not allowed to film at the dorms. I highly doubt both kids are allowed to not live at the dorms their freshman year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Well it seems they got Savannah and Chase a fake apartment, since I am sure they are not allowed to film at the dorms. I highly doubt both kids are allowed to not live at the dorms their freshman year.



I didn't think Chase was in college this year.  I thought he said he wasn't going until next year.

Either way, yeah, that fake apartment/house is just too much.

I really just watch for Todd's one liners.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't think Chase was in college this year.  I thought he said he wasn't going until next year.
> 
> Either way, yeah, that fake apartment/house is just too much.
> 
> *I really just watch for Todd's one liners.  :laugh*:



This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this video of Todd on Steve Harvey came up on my FaceBook feed...  he ain't telling nothing but the truth!  You exhibit hoe behavior


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> this video of Todd on Steve Harvey came up on my FaceBook feed...  he ain't telling nothing but the truth!  You exhibit hoe behavior




i saw this. This little guy is something else.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't think Chase was in college this year.  I thought he said he wasn't going until next year.
> 
> Either way, yeah, that fake apartment/house is just too much.
> 
> I really just watch for Todd's one liners.





DC-Cutie said:


> this video of Todd on Steve Harvey came up on my FaceBook feed...  he ain't telling nothing but the truth!  You exhibit hoe behavior



Todd needs his OWN show! His one liners on the show keep me in stitches. Even the the youngest kid cracks me up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Todd needs his OWN show! His one liners on the show keep me in stitches. Even the the youngest kid cracks me up!



I can handle Todd, the youngest and granny.  The rest of them can kick rocks


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> I can handle Todd, the youngest and granny.  The rest of them can kick rocks



Yes those three people  are really good.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this video of Todd on Steve Harvey came up on my FaceBook feed...  he ain't telling nothing but the truth!  You exhibit hoe behavior




PREACH!!!! I LOVE Todd 

Whatever happened to the son in law? We never see him anymore (the one his oldest daughter secretly married).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> PREACH!!!! I LOVE Todd
> 
> Whatever happened to the son in law? We never see him anymore (the one his oldest daughter secretly married).



didn't he have some sort of mental or drug issue?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> didn't he have some sort of mental or drug issue?



No, that's their oldest son (Chloe's father).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No, that's their oldest son (Chloe's father).



no, that son-in-law had some other issues too...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> no, that son-in-law had some other issues too...



I only recall Todd did not like him and was pissed she married him behind their backs and didn't get a pre-nup. The son in law always gave Todd the side eye and stated he didn't like Todd.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Well it seems they got Savannah and Chase a fake apartment, since I am sure they are not allowed to film at the dorms. I highly doubt both kids are allowed to not live at the dorms their freshman year.



I didn't even put that together that they aren't allowed to film in the dorms.  It just seemed like an awfully unfurnished house that was over the top for a couple of teenagers.  

I loved Savannah's outfit in the episode with the house/house party and wish I could track it down!


----------



## coconutsboston

They haven't shown much of the son-in-law and that Lindsey's kid Jackson either. Aside from the Christmas special, I believe.  

I'd tune in if they gave Nanny Faye her own show... I noticed a couple of weeks ago that they got her "on the Twitter"


----------



## uhpharm01

I hear that a new season will be coming out soon !


----------



## simone72

Season premiere was last night


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Season premiere was last night



I think uhpharm01 was trying to be funny , since a post was made in your new thread.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I think uhpharm01 was trying to be funny , since a post was made in your new thread.



Haha


----------



## simone72

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha


Thanks Sassys for redirecting me to the thread I don't get the joke she could have shown me the thread rather than laugh at me , I'm here to chat and enjoy not to laugh at others


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> Thanks Sassys for redirecting me to the thread I don't get the joke she could have shown me the thread rather than laugh at me , I'm here to chat and enjoy not to laugh at others



I'm sure she was just being silly.


----------



## uhpharm01

simone72 said:


> Thanks Sassys for redirecting me to the thread I don't get the joke she could have shown me the thread rather than laugh at me , I'm here to chat and enjoy not to laugh at others



I'm so sorry dear I wasn't try to be funny either or laugh at you.


----------



## coconutsboston

Whose house were they filming in in this first episode? I noticed in the last few epis of the last season that it was a different house as well.  It almost looks like their original house that got taken by the bank...?


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Whose house were they filming in in this first episode? I noticed in the last few epis of the last season that it was a different house as well.  It almost looks like their original house that got taken by the bank...?



They briefly mentioned last season they moved again. It does look like the first season house, but the front is different.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> They briefly mentioned last season they moved again. It does look like the first season house, but the front is different.


Oh ok. Thanks! I completely missed that.


----------



## tamshac77

The Chrisley's need to turn their reality show into a sitcom because that's all it really is. I still enjoy it, especially Faye.


----------



## Sassys

It's so fake now. They had a dog the first season, but now act as if they've never had a dog or a dog has never been allowed in their home. This is season 4 and still nothing about their department store.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^I figure it will get cancelled after this season.  There's not too much material left and it's very obviously bad acting at this point.  I used to follow Chase, Todd, and Savannah on insta because they were cute and funny but I've unsubscribed because even that is a lesson in trying too hard.


----------



## Sassys

Todd will go up against NeNe on Lip Sync battle tomorrow


----------



## coconutsboston

^^That should be hilarious!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I've been loyally faithful to this show since season 1 but it's so disappointing that nothing came of the department store. I wish Chloe got more airtime and I see the oldest daughter is rarely on as well she looks so ragged in her few scenes though as if life hasn't been as kind to her as it had Savannah's.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sassys said:


> Todd will go up against NeNe on Lip Sync battle tomorrow




This will be worth tuning in for


----------



## tamshac77

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> I've been loyally faithful to this show since season 1 but it's so disappointing that nothing came of the department store. I wish Chloe got more airtime and I see the oldest daughter is rarely on as well she looks so ragged in her few scenes though as if life hasn't been as kind to her as it had Savannah's.



+1

Love this family, and I've been there since day one. However at this point, it's pretty much all scripted. I still love it though. The last two episodes were hilarious (Faye falling off the bike and Todd telling Chase he should have left him in a Kleenex - l.o.l.). 

I thought the same thing about the oldest. She does look ragged and her husband never comes around anymore. Are they all from Todd and Julie? Maybe it's just me, but Julie and the oldest girl don't seem to interact much.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> +1
> 
> Love this family, and I've been there since day one. However at this point, it's pretty much all scripted. I still love it though. The last two episodes were hilarious (Faye falling off the bike and Todd telling Chase he should have left him in a Kleenex - l.o.l.).
> 
> I thought the same thing about the oldest. She does look ragged and her husband never comes around anymore. Are they all from Todd and Julie? Maybe it's just me, but Julie and the oldest girl don't seem to interact much.



Julie is the mother to Chase, Savannah and Greyson. Todd was married before and his oldest son and Lindsey are from a previous marriage.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Julie is the mother to Chase, Savannah and Greyson. Todd was married before and his oldest son and Lindsey are from a previous marriage.



Thank you! Makes since now. I keep forgetting about his oldest son.


----------



## Sassys

He keeps denying that he is gay; yet he does this


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> He keeps denying that he is gay; yet he does this




He's definitely suspect. I don't know what to think. Most of the time I'm thinking he's gay.


----------



## coconutsboston

Nene slayed as Ru!! Yassss honey! 

Todd did look very much in his element during his segment. Loved his cage veil.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm convinced at Todd is gay as well! 

I also don't think they have the money he wants to portray them as having. Moving into a new home every year is suspect, the cars are probably leased, and the credit cards maxed out. That said, I love Grandma Faye and little Chloe is adorable, where has she been all season?


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> I'm convinced at Todd is gay as well!
> 
> I also don't think they have the money he wants to portray them as having. Moving into a new home every year is suspect, the cars are probably leased, and the credit cards maxed out. That said, I love Grandma Faye and little Chloe is adorable, where has she been all season?




is little chloe the grandchild?


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> is little chloe the grandchild?




Yes!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> He keeps denying that he is gay; yet he does this




He sure is in his element!!  I've always gotten a gay vibe from him the few times I watched the show.

NeNe nailed RuPaul!!!  She was Drag Queen Diva on Steroids!!!!


----------



## Sassys

'I've outgrown the relationship': Chrisley Knows Best star Lindsie Chrisley announces divorce with husband Will Campbell

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-Campbell.html#ixzz4IMFXdqAS


----------



## coconutsboston

I suspected this was coming - she was traveling with Savannah alone a ton this summer (per Instagram).  I'm sure it wasn't easy getting married as young as they did.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sassys said:


> 'I've outgrown the relationship': Chrisley Knows Best star Lindsie Chrisley announces divorce with husband Will Campbell
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-divorce-husband-Campbell.html#ixzz4IMFXdqAS



Not surprised at all


----------



## bagsforme

I wondered about that since she was on the new episodes.  She looks a lot different.  Did she have a nose job?


----------



## coconutsboston

bagsforme said:


> I wondered about that since she was on the new episodes.  She looks a lot different.  Did she have a nose job?


For some reason I was thinking she had it on the show. Either way, yes she did have one at some point.


----------



## coconutsboston

Did the oldest son get Chloe back? I was thinking the Chrisleys had legal guardianship, but I haven't seen her this season (also haven't seen all episodes) and they aren't posting her on Instagram daily anymore.


----------



## afsweet

coconutsboston said:


> Did the oldest son get Chloe back? I was thinking the Chrisleys had legal guardianship, but I haven't seen her this season (also haven't seen all episodes) and they aren't posting her on Instagram daily anymore.



I think they were in a legal battle because the son wanted to get paid for Chloe to be on tv, and I think him and/or Chloe's mom have custody back. So I think they still see Chloe but don't televise it.


----------



## afsweet

coconutsboston said:


> For some reason I was thinking she had it on the show. Either way, yes she did have one at some point.



Her nose was jacked up from the very beginning of the show, such a bad nose job! Not sure if it's possible to fix it at this point or if it'll just get worse.


----------



## coconutsboston

stephc005 said:


> I think they were in a legal battle because the son wanted to get paid for Chloe to be on tv, and I think him and/or Chloe's mom have custody back. So I think they still see Chloe but don't televise it.


Ahhh ok.  Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yup. Todd said he would rather remove Chloe off the show than to pay Kyle a single cent.


----------



## turtleluvee2k12

dooneybaby said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being another case of people living the "rich" life and filing for bankruptcy in a few years!


actually, Todd is already bankrupt! He's currently dealing with a 45 million dollar bankruptcy case


----------



## Sassys

This show has become so fake. You can clearly tell the new Nashville house is not theirs. There is no pictures up in the house, no knick knacks anywhere and no grand kids drawings on the fridge.


----------



## chowlover2

I loved their first home. That must have been a good 4 homes ago. I could not stand moving every year.


----------



## uhpharm01

*Todd and Julie Chrisley Are Cleared of $2 Million State Tax Evasion Charge*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...charge/ar-AAItn0U?li=BBnb2gh&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## mcb100

I guess they carry around a lot of debt in order to keep up with their lifestyle. Regardless, Todd is so funny. I still love watching them, but I do have to say that the newer episodes of the show appear very scripted and fake (I almost don't want to watch them anymore), but the older episodes are still pretty good for a quick laugh.


----------



## bag-princess

mcb100 said:


> I guess they carry around a lot of debt in order to keep up with their lifestyle. Regardless, Todd is so funny. I still love watching them, but I do have to say that the newer episodes of the show appear very scripted and fake (I almost don't want to watch them anymore), but the older episodes are still pretty good for a quick laugh.




I agree that it is more scripted now than a few years ago but Todd still makes me LOL  and Nanny Faye is a hot mess


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I agree that it is more scripted now than a few years ago but Todd still makes me LOL  and Nanny Faye is a hot mess


I missed Todd being on the Steve Harvey Tv Show giving women relationship advice, he was a woot everytime he was on there too.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I missed Todd being on the Steve Harvey Tv Show giving women relationship advice, he was a woot everytime he was on there too.



I saw it one time and yes he was so funny as usual!  He and Steve seem to really like each other.


----------



## uhpharm01

*TODD CHRISLEY Suing Georgia IRS Honcho YOU HAD A CORRUPT RELATIONSHIP WITH MY DAUGHTER*
https://www.tmz.com/2019/10/15/todd-chrisley-suing-georgia-tax-relationship-daughter-lindsie/

https://dam.tmz.com/document/38/o/2019/10/15/38adad77c0724deaa3ce62b7baa41e07.pdf


Todd Chrisley is suing a Georgia tax official, claiming the head honcho pursued a relationship with his estranged daughter, Lindsie, to smear him.

Todd and his wife, *Julie*, sued *Joshua Waites*, the Director of the Georgia Dept. of Revenue's Office of Special Investigation, claiming he got Lindsie to share all sorts of personal info in an effort to gain her trust or intimidate her into cooperating with him.

ultimately decided he overpaid his taxes for most of the years in question.


In the lawsuit, Todd attached several texts between Waites and Lindsie. In one text, Waites writes, "So. Some stuff happened today. And we have a meeting the first of the year that is super big. And is all about Todd. Like serious. So. I want to know if you would be willing to talk about him or her."

The docs also say Waites sent Lindsie a photo of a dartboard or punching bag with Todd's face on it, adding the agents threw darts or punches at it.


----------



## swags

I caught some old episodes today on E. This guy is hilarious!


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I caught some old episodes today on E. This guy is hilarious!




i love him and his mom!  nanny faye is a just as hilarious.   i love watching because they make me laugh and that is really needed these days.  so glad they are back for another season because i don't care if it is fake and scripted.  only the news isn't these days and it is depressing!


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> i love him and his mom!  nanny faye is a just as hilarious.   i love watching because they make me laugh and that is really needed these days.  so glad they are back for another season because i don't care if it is fake and scripted.  only the news isn't these days and it is depressing!


The banter with him and his mom is hysterical! I am recording the new episodes. You are right, light funny show is needed right now.


----------



## chowlover2

Nanny Faye & Todd are the main reason I watch!


----------



## uhpharm01

Savannah Chrisley's 'Kissed A Girl' Photo Sparks Selfishness Storm On Instagram
					

Savannah Chrisley/Instagram Savannah Chrisley‘s Instagram has exploded. The “Chrisley Knows Best” star now sees a comment – which she has replied to – dragging her out over a workout video that’s three days old. Clearly, the 22-year-old’s sweat-drenched boxing video with her trainer had given...




					theblast.com


----------



## uhpharm01

I need to know is Todd Gay. Sorry.  I'm nosy.


----------



## swags

uhpharm01 said:


> I need to know is Todd Gay. Sorry.  I'm nosy.


He says no.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I watched the show a couple of night's ago and Chloe was on.  She has grown up so much!  So cute with her glasses on and snatch back ponytail.

Also saw an episode with her dad meeting with Chrisley.  I really do hope he can stay clean or at least accountable and has come consistent role in his daughter's life.


----------



## Swanky

She's very lucky to have such a close, loving family take over her care, she's adorable!!


----------



## bag-princess

chloe is too precious and todd adores her!  i love how he looks at her when they are talking!


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe is a little doll!!  Sassy recently posted this of them of her at 9 years old l.


----------



## uhpharm01

swags said:


> He says no.


I'll take his word for it. Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Chloe is a little doll!!  Sassy recently posted this of them of her at 9 years old l.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337946


*USA Network has also renewed Chrisley Knows Best for a tenth season*. yayy









						Todd Chrisley To Host E! Dating Series, ‘Growing Up Chrisley’ & ‘Chrisley Knows Best’ Renewed
					

NBCUniversal is doubling down on the Chrisley family. Todd Chrisley is to host and exec produce dating series Love Limo for E! as his other two reality series have been renewed. The show will see s…




					deadline.com
				



.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> *USA Network has also renewed Chrisley Knows Best for a tenth season*. yayy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd Chrisley To Host E! Dating Series, ‘Growing Up Chrisley’ & ‘Chrisley Knows Best’ Renewed
> 
> 
> NBCUniversal is doubling down on the Chrisley family. Todd Chrisley is to host and exec produce dating series Love Limo for E! as his other two reality series have been renewed. The show will see s…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





i was just reading about it!    new season begins next month.


----------



## chowlover2

Glad to meet some other fans who still watch. I love Nanny Faye


----------



## Swanky

I'm mesmerized lol
I rarely watch but when I see it I can't take my eyes away from all those big veneers and the females orange makeup!
It seems very scripted but I love Chloe and they seem like decent people, at least a loving family!


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky said:


> I'm mesmerized lol
> I rarely watch but when I see it I can't take my eyes away from all those big veneers and the females orange makeup!
> It seems very scripted but I love Chloe and they seem like decent people, at least a loving family!


Chloe is precious. It's an easy, breezy half hour compared to the rest of the world news.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Glad to meet some other fans who still watch. I love Nanny Faye



I love her too! she’s a mess and no matter what he says Todd will do anything for her!



chowlover2 said:


> Chloe is precious. It's an easy, breezy half hour compared to the rest of the world news.



chloe is a beautiful little gir! and that’s what I always say - it’s a entertaining show to me and they make me laugh which is really needed these days!


----------



## bag-princess

Federal jury convicts Todd and Julie Chrisley of bank fraud and tax evasion
					

The Chrisleys' former attorney was found guilty of conspiring in their scheme to evade the IRS.




					www.insider.com


----------



## swags

bag-princess said:


> Federal jury convicts Todd and Julie Chrisley of bank fraud and tax evasion
> 
> 
> The Chrisleys' former attorney was found guilty of conspiring in their scheme to evade the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


I’ve been following this the past few weeks. I was hoping that they weren’t guilty of all they were accused of but it certainly sounds like they've been living a life based on fraud.


----------



## bag-princess

swags said:


> I’ve been following this the past few weeks. I was hoping that they weren’t guilty of all they were accused of but it certainly sounds like they've been living a life based on fraud.




i know that has always been the rumor.   i wonder what they will be sentenced to!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i know that has always been the rumor.   i wonder what they will be sentenced to!


same here

they're both on home detention with location monitoring bracelets for right now until sentencing in Oct


----------



## Mrs.Z

bag-princess said:


> i know that has always been the rumor.   i wonder what they will be sentenced to!


Yes, I feel like these allegations have been following them for a LONG time!


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> same here
> 
> they're both on home detention with location monitoring bracelets for right now until sentencing in Oct




wow - i can't even imagine the stress from having to wonder and wait what it will be!  i wouldn't be able to think of anything else. 





Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, I feel like these allegations have been following them for a LONG time!




yes they have!  i have been seeing them since i started watching the shows a few years ago.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> *wow - i can't even imagine the stress from having to wonder and wait what it will be!  i wouldn't be able to think of anything else.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they have!  i have been seeing them since i started watching the shows a few years ago.


I agree.

I wonder what does Steve Harvey thinks about all of this because remember Todd C would be on his Tv show all the time giving out love advice. It's just a thought that crossing my mind from time to time.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wonder what does Steve Harvey thinks about all of this because remember Todd C would be on his Tv show all the time giving out love advice. It's just a thought that crossing my mind from time to time.



that is a very good question because not only was he a guest on the show Steve made it a point to say how he was a really good close friend if he is when he or the family was on promoting the show.


----------



## bag-princess

Todd and Julie Chrisley have been remanded to house arrest until their sentencing
					

An Atlanta federal jury convicted the reality TV stars on all charges related to defrauding community banks and hiding money from the IRS.




					www.insider.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> that is a very good question because not only was he a guest on the show Steve made it a point to say how he was a really good close friend if he is when he or the family was on promoting the show.


maybe Steve was given the heads up to distance himself from Todd C, I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## bag-princess

Todd Chrisley confirms Nanny Faye is battling cancer -- Here's what we know
					

Chrisley Knows Best star Todd Chrisley confirmed his mom, Nanny Faye, is battling cancer and has been for several months.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## chowlover2

Nanny Faye is the only reason I watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

Todd, Julie Chrisley Request New Trial and Judgment of Acquittal: Details
					

Todd Chrisley and Julie Chrisley filed for a retrial after being found guilty on all counts in their $30 million fraud trial — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Todd Chrisley confirms Nanny Faye is battling cancer -- Here's what we know
> 
> 
> Chrisley Knows Best star Todd Chrisley confirmed his mom, Nanny Faye, is battling cancer and has been for several months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monstersandcritics.com


update about their case









						Todd and Julie Chrisley's Sentencing Date Postponed After Their Lawyer Claims Witness 'Lied' on the Stand
					

After their lawyer alleged a witness lied on the stand, Todd and Julie Chrisley's sentencing date has been postponed until early November




					people.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Todd and Julie Chrisley have been remanded to house arrest until their sentencing
> 
> 
> An Atlanta federal jury convicted the reality TV stars on all charges related to defrauding community banks and hiding money from the IRS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com











						Todd Chrisley Sued Over Podcast Remarks About Tax Investigator
					

Todd Chrisley is being sued over remarks he made on his podcast about a Georgia tax investigator.




					www.tmz.com
				




I'm guessing that they will probably get a new trial/.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mmm interesting


----------



## uhpharm01

this was really good


----------



## uhpharm01

Mmm still no update on whether or not they will be getting a new trial.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mmm this is interesting, I'm still waiting for someone for talk about this on YouTube. 









						Todd & Julie Chrisley 'Ignore Almost All Of The Evidence Against Them,' Government Says
					

Todd & Julie Chrisley may not see everything as it is when it comes to their trial, the government alleges. Here's how.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm shocked no one posted their sentence! He got 12 years (holy moly) and she got seven. Joe and Teresa Guidice got lucky!


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> I'm shocked no one posted their sentence! He got 12 years (holy moly) and she got seven. Joe and Teresa Guidice got lucky!



wow!!! I had forgotten about it - that today was the sentencing!!


----------



## bag-princess

But perhaps even worse for the pair, who starred in the highly rated USA Network series, is the fact that their swathe of unscripted shows are unsurprisingly no longer.

While there’s no official word from NBCUniversal, Deadline understands that _Chrisley Knows Best_, which has run for nine seasons, essentially followed real estate “tycoon” Todd Chrisley, wife Julie and family, has been canceled, as has spin-off_ Growing Up Chrisley_, which followed kids Chase and Savannah as they embrace adulthood away from Todd and Julie.

_Chrisley Knows Best_ was renewed for a tenth season a month before the convictions and USA Network will air a handful of episodes, filmed before the trial, from this season next year.

_Growing Up Chrisley _moved to E! for its fourth season, which ended its run in October, after three seasons on USA Network.

E! had also ordered a dating format_ Love Limo_, that was set to be hosted by Todd Chrisley with a group of singletons putting their dating life into his hands, but that has also been scrapped.











						‘Chrisley Knows Best’ Stars Sentenced To Combined 19 Years In Prison; Reality Duo Lose Shows – Update
					

UPDATED, 3:32 PM: Todd and Julie Chrisley, stars of USA Network’s hit reality series Chrisley Knows Best, have been sentenced to a combined total of 19 years in prison. Todd Chrisley was sentenced …




					deadline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

buzzytoes said:


> I'm shocked no one posted their sentence! He got 12 years (holy moly) and she got seven. Joe and Teresa Guidice got lucky!


I watched a video about this on YouTube last night but I was too tired to come over here and post about them being sentenced today. 

 I agree with you about Joe and Teresa. I heard that the Judge had some harsh words for them both because Todd and Julie asked for lighter sentences and the judge wasn't having it.  I heard that Grayson was in a car crash a few days ago and TMZ just posted about it. I heard that Chase and Savannah will be taking care of Grayson and Chloe.










						'Chrisley Knows Best' Star Grayson Badly Injured in Car Accident, Rushed to Hospital
					

Grayson Chrisley from "Chrisley Knows Best" got into a car accident and ended up in the hospital.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> I watched a video about this on YouTube last night but I was too tired to come over here and post about them being sentenced today.
> 
> I agree with you about Joe and Teresa. I heard that the Judge had some harsh words for them both because Todd and Julie asked for lighter sentences and the judge wasn't having it.  I heard that Grayson was in a car crash a few days ago and TMZ just posted about it*. I heard that Chase and Savannah will be taking care of Grayson and Chloe.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Chrisley Knows Best' Star Grayson Badly Injured in Car Accident, Rushed to Hospital
> 
> 
> Grayson Chrisley from "Chrisley Knows Best" got into a car accident and ended up in the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




this has always been what i saw too.
that is going to be quite the adjustment for these two!  they have lost their source of income so i really hope they have some money somewhere because raising two kids that are used to their lifestyle won't be easy when neither of them have a job.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> this has always been what i saw too.
> that is going to be quite the adjustment for these two!  they have lost their source of income so i really hope they have some money somewhere because raising two kids that are used to their lifestyle won't be easy when neither of them have a job.


you know what now that you mentioned, you're right. That's so sad. 
I agree with the second part too.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> this has always been what i saw too.
> that is going to be quite the adjustment for these two!  they have lost their source of income so i really hope they have some money somewhere because raising two kids that are used to their lifestyle won't be easy when neither of them have a job.











						Savannah Chrisley Taking Custody of Brother, Niece as Todd & Julie Do Time
					

Savannah Chrisley says she has custody of her little brother and niece while her parents Todd & Julie are locked behind bars.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Savannah Chrisley Taking Custody of Brother, Niece as Todd & Julie Do Time
> 
> 
> Savannah Chrisley says she has custody of her little brother and niece while her parents Todd & Julie are locked behind bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




I remember months ago someone saying that she would probably be giving custody of the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

Never heard of this place but all I can think about is “lawd Todd hates camping” this will be living hell for him!










						Reality TV Stars Todd and Julie Chrisley Will Serve Majority of Prison Sentences in 'Camp Environment': Expert
					

On Nov. 21, Todd Chrisley, 54, was sentenced to 12 years in prison for bank fraud and tax evasion, while his wife Julie, 49, was sentenced to seven years for her involvement in the crimes.




					people.com


----------



## swags

Wow.


----------



## bag-princess

She doesn’t look well - understandably. Looks like she’s lost weight.











						EXCLUSIVE: Julie Chrisley breaks cover a day after being sentenced
					

Julie Chrisley broke cover at her home in Nashville on Tuesday, emerging from the gargantuan home in her sweatpants, a day after being sentenced to seven years in prison for fraud and tax evasion.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> I remember months ago someone saying that she would probably be giving custody of the kids.


Yeah I heard that too.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> She doesn’t look well - understandably. Looks like she’s lost weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Julie Chrisley breaks cover a day after being sentenced
> 
> 
> Julie Chrisley broke cover at her home in Nashville on Tuesday, emerging from the gargantuan home in her sweatpants, a day after being sentenced to seven years in prison for fraud and tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I agree

 this was from about one month ago. 









						Todd and Julie Chrisley will appeal after 'difficult' prison sentencing, attorney says
					

Todd Chrisley was sentenced Monday to 12 years in prison, and Julie Chrisley to seven years.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> Never heard of this place but all I can think about is “lawd Todd hates camping” this will be living hell for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality TV Stars Todd and Julie Chrisley Will Serve Majority of Prison Sentences in 'Camp Environment': Expert
> 
> 
> On Nov. 21, Todd Chrisley, 54, was sentenced to 12 years in prison for bank fraud and tax evasion, while his wife Julie, 49, was sentenced to seven years for her involvement in the crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


I don’t think he’ll be that miserable.  He’ll be surrounded by “frisked” men.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> I don’t think he’ll be that miserable.  He’ll be surrounded by “frisked” men.




i am not familiar with that - what does it mean??


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> i am not familiar with that - what does it mean??


It’s always been speculated that Todd is gay.
and I meant frisky not frisked.


----------



## bag-princess

sgj99 said:


> It’s always been speculated that Todd is gay.




oh ok - yes that has always been the tea.  i just have never heard of it being called a frisked man.


----------



## sgj99

bag-princess said:


> oh ok - yes that has always been the tea.  i just have never heard of it being called a frisked man.


Sorry - I meany frisky


----------



## chowlover2

Wonder what Savannah will do for money? She and the rest of the family are used to living it up.


----------



## bag-princess

That’s a hefty fine!!  Where will Savanna and the kids live? 











						How Will Julie And Todd Chrisley Pay The $17.2 Million They Owe After Sentencing?
					

The reality TV stars might have to make some serious moves.




					www.cinemablend.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Mother of Todd, Julie Chrisley's Granddaughter Will fight to Regain Custody
					

The mother of Todd and Julie Chrisley's granddaughter is vowing to get her daughter back ... and the path could be clear now that Todd and Julie are headed for prison.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

According to the Chrisley's lawyer the mother to the Chloe hasn't had any contact with her since 2015.


----------



## bag-princess

Federal judge recommends Todd and Julie Chrisley serve prison time in Florida
					

A federal judge is recommending fallen reality TV stars Todd and Julie Chrisley of "Chrisley Knows Best" spend their prison time at two separate institutions in Florida.




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Federal judge recommends Todd and Julie Chrisley serve prison time in Florida
> 
> 
> A federal judge is recommending fallen reality TV stars Todd and Julie Chrisley of "Chrisley Knows Best" spend their prison time at two separate institutions in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox10phoenix.com


They filed appeal if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> They filed appeal if I'm not mistaken.



They have


----------



## bag-princess

Why is she talking so much about them now?? She wanted nothing to do with them last I heard. Did they make up and I missed it???












						Lindsie Chrisley Reflects on "Horrible" Days After Todd and Julie Chrisley's Sentencing - E! Online
					

Lindsie Chrisley shared about being “alone” in her thoughts after her dad Todd Chrisley and his wife Julie Chrisley were sentenced to multiple years in federal prison.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Why is she talking so much about them now?? She wanted nothing to do with them last I heard. Did they make up and I missed it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsie Chrisley Reflects on "Horrible" Days After Todd and Julie Chrisley's Sentencing - E! Online
> 
> 
> Lindsie Chrisley shared about being “alone” in her thoughts after her dad Todd Chrisley and his wife Julie Chrisley were sentenced to multiple years in federal prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com











						Todd Chrisley Says His Family 'Needed' the Years-Long Estrangement from Daughter Lindsie Chrisley
					

In PEOPLE's exclusive look at PodcastOne's Chrisley Confessions podcast, Todd Chrisley says he's "thankful and grateful for the estrangement"




					people.com
				



yes they made up awhile back.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> yes they made up awhile back.




thank you - i missed this somehow!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> thank you - i missed this somehow!


You're welcome
it was back on Aug 1, 2022. 








						Lindsie Chrisley Reveals How Her Divorce Helped Her 'Reconnect' with Estranged Dad Todd
					

While speaking on a recent episode of her podcast, The Southern Tea, Lindsie Chrisley revealed how the devastating event in her life helped her repair her relationship with her dad, Todd Chrisley, after being estranged from him for quite some time




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

Chase Chrisley Speaks Out About Todd and Julie's Prison Sentences
					

The 'Chrisley Knows Best' star spoke to his sister, Savannah, about their parents' conviction.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Lindsie Chrisley told FBI she was 'truly afraid' of her dad Todd
					

DailyMail.com can reveal that Lindsie Chrisley filed a report against her father Todd and gave a lengthy interview to the FBI.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Lindsie Chrisley has not seen her parents since their sentencing
					

The television personality, 33, revealed she had not seen the Chrisley Knows Best reality stars since their sentencing last month and did not visit them for Thanksgiving.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Lindsie Chrisley told FBI she was 'truly afraid' of her dad Todd
> 
> 
> DailyMail.com can reveal that Lindsie Chrisley filed a report against her father Todd and gave a lengthy interview to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsie Chrisley has not seen her parents since their sentencing
> 
> 
> The television personality, 33, revealed she had not seen the Chrisley Knows Best reality stars since their sentencing last month and did not visit them for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk





this is why she is so suspect to me!   she has been speaking nonstop about "her parents" and how they have come together on her podcast and saying she is spending all the time she can with them over the phone.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Even though she’s a grown adult, I feel like she’s acting out because she’s jealous of the attention given to and money spent on Savannah. Everyone knows Savannah is Todd’s favorite and Mini Me. But girl, you’re 33 with your own life and child. Let it go! Lindsie has always seemed like a “mean girl” to me though


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Even though she’s a grown adult, I feel like she’s acting out because she’s jealous of the attention given to and money spent on Savannah. Everyone knows Savannah is Todd’s favorite and Mini Me. But girl, you’re 33 with your own life and child. Let it go! Lindsie has always seemed like a “mean girl” to me though




ITA that she is jealous of Savannah because of their relationship - she’s definitely Todd’s mini-me.  If she isn’t in therapy she needs to go for not only her sanity but her child’s!  And a “mean girl” is how she always seemed to me too when she was around - she played nice but it didn’t feel that way. Now her little podcast has her reminding everyone that she’s a chrisley again!


----------

